# آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية



## رشيد الديزل (15 أغسطس 2009)

تواصلا لمسيرة اختراعاته نجح المخترع السوري غياث الرفاعي في ابتكار آلة ميكانيكية كهرومغناطيسية تولد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة متواصلة بتكلفة مجانية تقريبا، وعمرها الافتراضي يتراوح ما بين السنة و14 شهرا، لتعاود العمل مرة أخرى بقطعة ميكانيكية بتكلفة بسيطة، وبطاقة 5000 واط A22.2أمبير و220 V فولت،50 H هرتز بتيار متناوب.

وحسب المخترع السوري فإن كل مواطن عربي يستطيع أن يحصل على الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار اليوم مجانا دون الحاجة إلى مصادر الطاقة المختلفة لتحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية كالرياح أو مشتقات البترول كالبنزين أو الديزل أو الغاز.



يقول غياث الرفاعي: "الاختراع الجديد عبارة عن آلية ميكانيكية كهرمغناطيسية مهمتها توليد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة وهي تختلف جداً عن AMVITRE الالكتروني، فالآلية الجديدة بسيطة جداً في تصنيعها إذ لا تحتاج إلا منظم الجهد العالي أي V660 فولت لينخفض إلى V220 فولت ونحتاج إلى محولة الجهد من DC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب ومحركV12 فولت لبدء تشغيل تلك الآلية المبتكرة، وخراطة وتسوية قطعة ميكانيكية وتحمل في رأسها قطعة فحمية صناعية لتدور مع المحرك ومكثف عامل تحسين استطاعة، وحافظة فحمية وملحية يتم عند دوران المحرك توليد الطاقة الكهربائيةV660 فولت ويدخل الأقطاب الثلاثة الموجب + ليدخل إلى منظم الجهد العالي ويدخل إلى محولة الجهد منDC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب لينخفض إلى V220 فولت وبهذا نكون استهلكنا الطاقة الكهربائية مجاناً".

ويضيف الرفاعي: "حلم الشعب العربي قد يتحقق بامتلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بتصنيع هذا الجهاز تجاريا، وأنا مستعد لتوصيل الفكرة لأي مستثمر جاد، ومستعد لمناقشتها مع الأساتذة المتخصصين".

وفي آخر حديثة يتألم الرفاعي للواقع العربي بقوله: "كلنا نعلم أن الغرب عندما يخترعون شيئا ويصنعونه، فإننا نحن العرب نقتنع به اقتناعا تاما لنحصل على مصنوعاتهم واختراعاتهم بمبالغ باهظة الثمن، ولكن الجهات العربية المعنية لا تهتم بالمخترعات العربية، ولا يجد المخترعون التشجيع والدعم المالي لاختراعاتهم بهذا جئنا باختراعنا البسيط الذي كان حلم كل مواطن عربي بحاجة إليه".


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

الحمد الله المخترع عربي
شكرا على نشر الخبر


----------



## احمد نم نم (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم وحياك الله


----------



## هشام1985 (27 يونيو 2010)

:19:السلام عليكم
ماهي تلك القطعة الميكانيكية
ارجو الاجابة و شكرا


----------



## علي ابو الحسن (30 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أرجو من الأخوة أصحاب الخبر من توضيح هل الخارطة الموضوعة صحيحة , وهل تم تجربتها , وما هو رأي المشرف
أذا كانت تعمل هل نستطيع الحصول عليها مقتبل ثمن , ثم كيف يمكن المراسله مع صاحب الأختراع.
مع الشكر .


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## متأمله خير (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاهم الله خير


----------



## A3sh (30 يونيو 2010)

هو دا اللي العرب فالحين فيه يصنعو الآت تولد طاقة مجانية , الآت تولد الوهم و الجهل
لكن أن حد يصنع حاجه بجد او يطور حاجه مافيش


----------



## د حسين (1 يوليو 2010)

*الفكرة لآتعمل*



علي ابو الحسن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أرجو من الأخوة أصحاب الخبر من توضيح هل الخارطة الموضوعة صحيحة , وهل تم تجربتها , وما هو رأي المشرف
> أذا كانت تعمل هل نستطيع الحصول عليها مقتبل ثمن , ثم كيف يمكن المراسله مع صاحب الأختراع.
> مع الشكر .


 
الفكرة لاتعمل ولاتتعب نفسك بالاتصالات وحافظ على أموالك وشكرا​


----------

